# California HSR funding approved



## BobWeaver (Jul 6, 2012)

Link here.

Line to be between San Francisco and LA.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 6, 2012)

Will never happened.

I have seen too many of these before.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 7, 2012)

Not gonna happen unless the HSR planners get smarter.


----------



## Grandpa D (Jul 7, 2012)

Still only the "train to nowhere" portion.

LINK (for those with an aversion to Fox News)


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 7, 2012)

Being discussed *HERE* and *HERE*.


----------

